# HP laptop freezes



## dwingrider (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey all,

I am new here and found the forums while doing a google search for a problem I have been having since 3 days.

My HPdv6500z laptop with Vista home premium has been running fine for a long time, recently it started to freeze randomnly. I can move the mouse,but unable to click on anything.
Sometimes it freezes when left idle for a few minutes and sometimes while I am working on it as well. I tried restoring it to a restore point that was around a week old, it didnt work.

I have run virus scan using McAfee and Spyware scan using Spybot. 
Another thing worth noting is that I couldnt run these scans in normal mode, since the laptop froze after a few minutes. I ran them in safe mode and the laptop never freezes in safe mode.

What could be the problem?:4-dontkno
I would really appreciate some help.

Thanks


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

dwingrider said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new here and found the forums while doing a google search for a problem I have been having since 3 days.
> 
> ...


Could be a RAM error. Have you had your RAM checked? Could be faulty.

Or have you tried a new fresh reinstall of Windows? If so, does it still happen?


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry, but I do not have a solution to your problem....merely a similar complaint. I am posting this in the hope that someone may see both of our problems and offer up a solution. My computer also freezes in normal mode, but I can operate in safe mode just fine. When I run AVG Anti-Virus v7.5, it says that it cannot read my drive and something about the master boot sequence. I can do most everything I normally do in normal mode in safe mode....but when I go to normal mode, it just freezes. May also be worth mentioning that I play World of Warcraft on my computer....that started freezing up randomly just before the computer began to freeze. Whenever it freezes in normal mode, I get an error message stating that "Microsoft Windows is not responding...blah blah blah." 

SPECS:
Windows Vista Home Basic (build 6000)
Acer Aspire 3050 Laptop
1790 MB RAM
ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 Adapter


-crazyhorse :sigh:


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

When I run the RAM check that comes with Windows....it doesn't go to completion...the computer just restarts about halfway through and I don't ever get any results back. What does that mean?

-crazyhorse


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

crazyhorse said:


> Sorry, but I do not have a solution to your problem....merely a similar complaint. I am posting this in the hope that someone may see both of our problems and offer up a solution. My computer also freezes in normal mode, but I can operate in safe mode just fine. When I run AVG Anti-Virus v7.5, it says that it cannot read my drive and something about the master boot sequence. I can do most everything I normally do in normal mode in safe mode....but when I go to normal mode, it just freezes. May also be worth mentioning that I play World of Warcraft on my computer....that started freezing up randomly just before the computer began to freeze. Whenever it freezes in normal mode, I get an error message stating that "Microsoft Windows is not responding...blah blah blah."
> 
> SPECS:
> Windows Vista Home Basic (build 6000)
> ...


AV's are nothing but a pain. I have used PC's for over a decade and never used an AV, and never caught any virus.

As long as you avoid unknown websites and as long as you avoid illegal cracks etc, then you wont need an AV.

Remove the AV and watch how well your system runs.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

crazyhorse said:


> When I run the RAM check that comes with Windows....it doesn't go to completion...the computer just restarts about halfway through and I don't ever get any results back. What does that mean?
> 
> -crazyhorse


It means you need to try different RAM. Check with the supplier or your local PC tech

have you tried a totally new Windows install? If it does it in that too, then it seems your RAM is corrupted and you need new Ram.


----------



## crazyhorse (Jun 9, 2007)

I see.....seems reasonable....think I'll try it.


----------



## tnahler (Feb 12, 2009)

dwingrider said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new here and found the forums while doing a google search for a problem I have been having since 3 days.
> 
> ...


I have this EXACT same problem. Did anyone ever give a satisfactory answer for solving this problem?


----------



## dwingrider (Jul 26, 2008)

tnahler said:


> I have this EXACT same problem. Did anyone ever give a satisfactory answer for solving this problem?


Seems like re installing the display driver is a solution.
I called up HP and thats what they told me to do and now my laptop is working just fine


----------



## misterwinter (Aug 8, 2009)

dwingrider said:


> Seems like re installing the display driver is a solution.
> I called up HP and thats what they told me to do and now my laptop is working just fine



I have been having this issue with freezing almost since the first day I owned my laptop (HP Pavilion 9000 Series ---- 9420us). I am interested in attempting the fix that is described above, but I'm not sure what is meant by "reinstalling the display driver." Can anyone direct me to where (on the machine) I can view the display driver, what it would be called, and how I would go about updating it? Thank you.


----------

